# Skipper Butterfly head shot



## Dao (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 28, 2010)

Awesome detail D.  Is that a stack or just a crop?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes, indeed, awesome detail! Skippers are typically pretty small,making your shot all the more impressive.


----------



## Dao (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks Derrel and AI.

Yes, this skipper is about 1 inch or a little less than 1 inch long from head to the end of the wings.  And this is a cropped photo.  But not 100%

100mm 1:1, f/14, 1/250, off camera flash 285hv (diffused) x1 with PC cord


----------



## Dao (Aug 28, 2010)

This photo may give you an idea of how big the butterfly is.

No cropping, just resizing.


----------



## Markw (Aug 28, 2010)

:er:

I was going to post a photo of a skipper I got today.  Not now, after seeing this.  I will wait until it goes down a ways as to not have this beauty to compare mine too. :blushing:  Great shot. :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 29, 2010)

Great shot. Great detail on a crop! What body are you using?


----------



## Dao (Aug 29, 2010)

Stormchase said:


> Great shot. Great detail on a crop! What body are you using?



Thanks Stormchase 

 The camera I used is Canon 40D.


----------



## danielsmith4213 (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow! There's great detail in there


----------



## DennyCrane (Aug 29, 2010)

Very impressive.


----------



## TiaS (Aug 29, 2010)

wow


----------



## mitchallenphoto (Aug 29, 2010)

wow great shot. makes me want to get a macro lens.


----------



## kiwiluke (Aug 30, 2010)

WOW simply amazing detail, shots like this are why i visit TPF, just makes me want to get out and try to get such a shot, thanks for posting


----------

